# Cherry  jam step by step W/Qview



## africanmeat (Dec 18, 2011)

My nephew  arrived  yesterday with fresh sweet cherry’s ,we ate and ate.....

But we did not dent the pile of cherry’s.

It is time for the big guns  “  JAM”

IT is an easy jam to do just takes time

5 lb cherry’s (pitted)

5 lb sugar

Juice of 2 lemons 

½ cup water 

A big heavy  pot

3 Sterilized   jars  ( I do mine in the oven this way they are hot when I pour the jam in to them )

Put in the pot the lemon juice ,the water , and the cherry’s

Bring to boil and mix well

Now add the sugar and mix and  bring to boil 

Drop the heat and cook and stir and stir and stir  till it gets  thick and it forms a film on the spoon

When you run your finger on it it leaves a mark  (remember it is hot)

During this process  a foam will be created on top you must remove it

Now is the time to fill the jars put them back in the oven for 5 minutes 

  and now let them cool .

It goes with ice cream, pancakes, and more.......

Bon appétit














I put tin foil on the stove because it is a B*&^&@ to clean it if you spill.











































The foam













You can see the film on the spoon













i use tongs

























Thanks for looking


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh Boy Ahron. That is fantastic.

Just give me a piece of toast & some peanut butter.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Oh Boy Ahron. That is fantastic.
> 
> Just give me a piece of toast & some peanut butter.


 Thanks Al on its way


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 18, 2011)

You very quicly becoming one of those folks that no matter what your making I have to check it out. I'm almost sure you could make a shoe taste good or atleast look good enough to eat. Now thats some good looking jam you have there to.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 18, 2011)

Great post like always Ahron. Great looking jam and one of my favorite flavors hint hint


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2011)

Real nice...The mom of a girl I dated in High School made awesome Sour Cherry Jam...I miss the Jam , not the girl!...JJ


----------



## alblancher (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice qview and thanks for posting.  Interesting that you didn't need to add pectin to the cherries.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 18, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Great post like always Ahron. Great looking jam and one of my favorite flavors hint hint


  I got you  i got you  i wish i was arund the corner to bring it to you.




mballi3011 said:


> You very quicly becoming one of those folks that no matter what your making I have to check it out. I'm almost sure you could make a shoe taste good or atleast look good enough to eat. Now thats some good looking jam you have there to.


    Thanks Mark 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
this is a huge compliment


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 18, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Real nice...The mom of a girl I dated in High School made awesome Sour Cherry Jam...I miss the Jam , not the girl!...JJ


 Thanks JJ next week we will go try to pick some sour cherry's we had a bad winter so will see .if will fined i will do jam and cherry brandy.(i am running out)




alblancher said:


> Nice qview and thanks for posting.  Interesting that you didn't need to add pectin to the cherries.


 Thanks i dont put  pectin  i just keep it longer on the stove


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks great Ahron! It's great to see what is normally a spring activity being done when were bracing for winter. Makes me somewhat jealous. Guess thats whats happens when you live on the other side of the world. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 18, 2011)

Smokeamotive said:


> Looks great Ahron! It's great to see what is normally a spring activity being done when were bracing for winter. Makes me somewhat jealous. Guess thats whats happens when you live on the other side of the world. Merry Christmas!!!




 Merry Christmas to you too 

yes we have hot Christmas we will be in the 90'F time for the beach .

i did Christmas time  last year i Ohio an it was cold .


----------



## nukeproof (Dec 29, 2011)

yumm!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 29, 2011)

nukeproof said:


> yumm!


thanks


----------



## big casino (Dec 29, 2011)

that looks great, so you don't need to add any pectin to that mix?


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks i don't put pectin i just boil it longer and if it is not thick enough i will add 1/2 an Apple and boil it longer .


----------

